# ESV Study Bible



## Mayflower (Aug 3, 2008)

Is anyone interesed in the ESV Study Bible ?

Home | ESV Study Bible | Crossway


Does anyone knows the differnces between TruTone® and Classic Black Bonded Leather ?


----------



## Jared (Aug 3, 2008)

I plan on getting my hands on one as soon as they become available.


----------



## Grace Alone (Aug 3, 2008)

Mayflower said:


> Is anyone interesed in the ESV Study Bible ?
> 
> Home | ESV Study Bible | Crossway
> 
> ...



The TruTone has been favored over the bonded leather by some Bible Design experts here (in various posts):

Bible Design and Binding

I am interested in the ESV Study Bible, but would only have it as a reference book. The type is really small, and I prefer to stick with the Reformation Study Bible since it has more readable type and all the study notes are reformed.


----------



## BaptisticFire2007 (Aug 3, 2008)

I'm looking forward to grabbing my TruTone copy of the ESV Study Bible come December.


----------



## JM (Aug 3, 2008)

Mayflower said:


> Is anyone interesed in the ESV Study Bible ?
> 
> Home | ESV Study Bible | Crossway
> 
> ...



Ralph, I'm happy with a simple AV reference Bible and don't see myself buying another study Bible. I do have a few different Bibles made with TruTone material and rather have the TruTone then cheap or bonded leather.


----------



## Grace Alone (Aug 3, 2008)

I forgot to say that I would get the hardback since I think it will be more of a reference book rather than my primary reading Bible.


----------



## Mayflower (Aug 5, 2008)

Crossway offers it now for 25% discount, but amazon offers it for 37% !!!!

https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_ss_?url=search-alias=aps&field-keywords=esv+study+bible


----------



## FenderPriest (Sep 15, 2008)

Sorry to jump in late here, but I'll be getting one for our family library as a reference book. I'll be getting the hardback - no reason to get the leather edition of a book that won't be a main-use book.


----------



## FrielWatcher (Sep 15, 2008)

My wife ordered me one for the last Father's day. I have been anticipating it for quite some time now. Still use my NKJV though.


----------



## jawyman (Sep 15, 2008)

I pre-ordered mine a while ago and I cannot wait until I have it in my hands.


----------



## Pilgrim (Sep 15, 2008)

Mayflower said:


> Is anyone interesed in the ESV Study Bible ?
> 
> Home | ESV Study Bible | Crossway
> 
> ...



Typically TruTone (a synthetic material) is preferable to bonded leather. It feels much better and is typically much more flexible than bonded leather.


----------



## N. Eshelman (Sep 15, 2008)

Let's face it: Trutone is a nice way to say rubber. It is a rubber cover.  My wife has an ESV with Trutone and does not like it at all. It does not clean well. I have one in a pocket sized, but truthfully have never cleaned it. 

I would go with genuine leather. It is how God intended the Scriptures to be read- on or wrapped in a dead animal.


----------



## Grace Alone (Sep 15, 2008)

I agree with Jacob. This is a very thick book. I think the Reformation Study Bible has around 1800 pages and the ESV SB has about 2700. So I consider it a wonderful reference that will need to sit on a shelf, so I'll be getting hardback. The RSB is as big as I can handle taking anywhere. And I am awaiting the new edition of that to get the leather.


----------



## FrielWatcher (Sep 15, 2008)

nleshelman said:


> Let's face it: Trutone is a nice way to say rubber. It is a rubber cover.  My wife has an ESV with Trutone and does not like it at all. It does not clean well. I have one in a pocket sized, but truthfully have never cleaned it.
> 
> I would go with genuine leather. It is how God intended the Scriptures to be read- on or wrapped in a dead animal.



 torah, torah, torah. 

Like the genuine calf skin Geneva bible, LIMITED EDITION, only 500 made! Order yours now for only four easy payments of $100.00. Billy Mays here for the 1599 Geneva Bible!! Order now and we'll throw in a 55 gallon drum of OxyClean as a free gift to you! You just cover the shipping and processing.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Sep 15, 2008)

nleshelman said:


> ...I would go with genuine leather. It is how God intended the Scriptures to be read- on or wrapped in a dead animal.


----------



## ww (Sep 16, 2008)

Who is behind the ESV Study Bible? Is it a Reformed Study Bible?


----------



## Mayflower (Sep 16, 2008)

whitway said:


> Who is behind the ESV Study Bible? Is it a Reformed Study Bible?



Home | ESV Study Bible | Crossway
Home | ESV Study Bible | Crossway


----------



## bookslover (Sep 16, 2008)

The ESV is my preferred translation, but I have no plans to get the study Bible. The last thing I need in my house right now, quantity-wise, is yet another Bible!

Hey! 2600 posts! Woo Hoo!!


----------



## FrielWatcher (Sep 16, 2008)

bookslover said:


> The ESV is my preferred translation, but I have no plans to get the study Bible. The last thing I need in my house right now, quantity-wise, is yet another Bible!
> 
> Hey! 2600 posts! Woo Hoo!!



Congratulations.


----------

